# 1012



## cutrunner

Que? :-?


----------



## anytide

> Que? :-?


your not applying yourself.


----------



## DuckNut

My guess is that it was the barometric pressure before redfish season closed at 10am today.


----------



## makin moves

mixed bag in by 10:12 ? :-?


----------



## cutrunner

Trust me, that much of a different language was fully applied.
I vote for what Makin moves said


----------



## Rediculous

Sounds like pressure to me. Where is the pics and report though? I can look at a barometer, if I wanna know what the pressure is. 

Slime, slime, slime, slime, slime, slime....


----------



## DuckNut

Yea Rediculous - agree: no pic = story hour with Uncle Anytide.


----------



## DuckNut

Just figured it out...

It is 2.4095 times 420 without pictures


----------



## bw510

10-4


----------



## anytide

> mixed bag in by 10:12 ? :-?


ok close


----------



## fsae99

Stand-by more bullsh$t.
10-12 m b


----------



## anytide

[smiley=laughing-out-loud1.gif]
-yes it was the barometer..
i was curious to see who was going out fishing?
-the pressure /tide was great , but the 4" rain didnt help.
-mixed bag -nothing special.
the champ donated some tackle to the local snook population.
still good day on the water


----------



## cutrunner

Barometer has nothing to do with the bite


----------



## anytide

on your level....


----------



## cutrunner

Tis true


----------



## anytide

1014


----------



## anytide

tic toc....


----------



## anytide

clear skies /clear water / low tides = sight fishing , you cant hide the copper !!! 
they go crazy when hooked in 8"       and very spooky..


----------

